# BW in need of help



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

So I have set up a date between my FWH and his best friend (male) for Monday after work. Things have been a little tense lately. I am still a little up and down as I only found out about his affair 4 months ago, but I think he needs time away from me and the kids. He works hard, coaches football and cares for the kids while I work nights at the bar. His father is constantly in his ear telling him he does everything for the household and I need to step up more. I am pretty sure he needs someone outside of me and the family to talk with. Am I doing the right thing for him?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a little confused.....HE cheated and HE gets a boy's night out?

Dang I married the wrong woman!


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

It is more about relieving a little bit of stress off him. He has been a great model for reconciliation. I think a little guy time with a friend I trust is just what the doctor ordered. He has no clue. He has only be told to be home at 4 pm. They are going fishing w/ some sandwhiches. Not to the bar or strip club. In fact his friend is doing this as a favor for me. This just happens to benfit them.


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

This seems like a nice thing to do for him. He will appreciate it! You sound like a nice person for doing something like this.


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks. I know that women always feel better after chatting with their friends. Is that true for men? Do you guys find that it is easier to be open and honest about issues with you best friend than with your wife?


----------



## Jake56 (Oct 7, 2012)

underwater2010 said:


> Thanks. I know that women always feel better after chatting with their friends. Is that true for men? Do you guys find that it is easier to be open and honest about issues with you best friend than with your wife?


Yes definitely, its normal. Certain things are just easier to talk about with other men, just as it is easier for you to discuss some things with other women.


----------

